# Outdoor Rabbit Hutch



## KookieKing (Apr 9, 2009)

I wanted to build an outdoor hutch for Kookie for the summer so he could be outside without supervision on nice days. I was wondering if some of you would be so nice as to show me some pictures of yours to give me some ideas. Thank you.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

My Dad is building me something like this


----------



## KookieKing (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks nice. I really like the enclosed exercise yard, great idea.


----------



## anneq (Apr 9, 2009)

Gracie, I love that idea. I'd have to dig down about 3 inches and have some kind of netting or chicken wire though so the champion-digger (aka Rosie) would'nt tunnel out.
Wish we had grass in our outdoor pen, but I must say they way the doe loves to tunnel, probably would be all destroyed by now


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Ya it's pretty cool


----------



## KookieKing (Apr 11, 2009)

I found directions for this hutch, tell me what you think.


----------



## nattyw (Apr 11, 2009)

We have one like that for night time for our boys, and a grass run for nice days... it doesn't have a box in it but they have their little half round tunnel in there and they lie in that or I put a box in there for them to snooze in.... they love being on the grass! Will have to take a pic of both and post for ya.... I think the ones with legs are great if your bunny is going to be outside at night - they are safe and off the ground so isn't so cold.


----------



## anneq (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, I think that's a pretty nice hutch - wish I was talented in building stuff that way


----------



## nattyw (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are the pic's - I actually had some from when we first got the buns (these pic's have Daisy in them - not Astro...)

Night-time hutch - was second hand - $50 - retail new here for about $279-$299.






And this is the grass run my hubby put together with what we had in the garage, we will probably build something taller/bigger for them next summer as they will be bigger etc...


Sorry I will have to post therun pic later - asits not reducing in size - have tried so many times!!! The pic just posts enormous and we are heading out - so will try andsort it later!!! RAGH!!!:X


----------



## nattyw (Apr 12, 2009)

Well it seems to be still showing enormous for this pic, might reduce once I post this - we will have to see - argh!!!

This is our grass run, we put a box in here for the bunnies to snuggle in or they just snooze in the half round tunnel they have....


----------



## crystal (Apr 13, 2009)

After buying a poor quality hutch from ebay (which I am going to take back and get a refund) and looking at another hutch which we weren't too impressed with, my boyfriend has decided that he will make me a cage! I like this idea, because he will do a good job and we can make it how we want it.

Has anyone got any good quick tips, particularly regarding; 
- what type of wire is good for rabbits (I've read they can chew through some types), 
- good size hutch for silver marten rabbit, 
- what is good for hutch roof that keeps out cold but isn't too hot in summer, is there anything cheap that is better than wood? 
- my boyfriend wants to know if it's okay to use MDF or chipboard, or is there something better?
- should we paint the outside of the wood, or is there a better option?
the weather here gets slightly icy on some winter mornings, but pretty hot in summer.

any other tips appreciated, in roughly the next 48 hours or it might be too late...


----------



## Michaela (Apr 13, 2009)

An outdoor rabbit hutch needs to be an absolute _minimum _of 6x2x2 foot (single story) for a small to medium rabbit, and obviously the bigger the better. Attaching a large run is ideal also if this is a possibility. 

When I was having my hutch made is showed the man this and he built it pretty exactly to that and it's great quality. I'd have liked a bigger hutch but we didn't have the space where the hutch was going. They have a 7.5x5.5 run for the garden though too.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 13, 2009)

*crystal wrote: *


> Has anyone got any good quick tips, particularly regarding;
> - what type of wire is good for rabbits (I've read they can chew through some types),
> - good size hutch for silver marten rabbit,
> - what is good for hutch roof that keeps out cold but isn't too hot in summer, is there anything cheap that is better than wood?
> ...


Hi! Make sure not to use chicken wire, rabbits can get through it, I have seen it happen before. You need to use a good strong wire, something they definitely won't be able to get through. 

To keep the hutch warm in winter you can get a "hutch hugger", though they are pretty expensive, so many people just use an old duvet and tarp over the top. You need to put felt on the roof to protect if from the rain.

Get the best possible quality wood, rabbits chew through it like nothing ordinary, you are better going for one they won't chew as you'll just have to replace it in the long run anyway. I'm not sure what mine is made of, I'll find out though. 

Pet safe paint is available to paint the hutch, you can just give it a few coats and go over it again when needs be. Make sure to position the hutch in a sheltered shady area, I'm a little concerned about the temps in Aus, can rabbits cope with that? Give them plenty of ice bottles in summer to help keep them cool, if you can't bring them inside.

Hope I've been of some help, any more questions I'll do my best, but I don't really know about materials or actually building a hutch as we had a friend of my dad's make ours.


----------



## crystal (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Hmm felt... interesting. we're going to have a sloped roof so do we still need the felt?

We spent 2 and a half hours in the hardware, I was bored and kept walking off... my boyfriend was working out how many pieces of which wood we need etc. We got pine... so I hope that is okay for rabbits.

My boyfriend has started making the hutch this arvo, it is going to be one fancy rabbit palace! It's going to be about 1.5 metres long by 60cm, and 60ish cms long I think. I think our bunny will be happy...

Australian temperature can be pretty hot. I'm in Melbourne which isn't quite so hot. It might be surprising to hear that it can also get below zero (celcius) in winter here. so the grass can be icy on winter mornings. In the summer I will use icy water bottles or have him inside... hopefully he's okay.


----------

